# Wiring question



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

i don't think you would have a completed circuit.

Try it in the driveway with two cars side by side.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Hardluk81 said:


> Is it ok to run the ground for the front nav light to the front battery and the positive to the switch that runs off the back battery?


Only if the negative (ground) for BOTH batteries are bonded (connected), and that would be for one time temporary use.

For permanent installation you should use marine cable that has both conductors under one jacket and run from the nav light to the switch/fuse panel.
[I am assuming your front battery is for your trolling motor and your back battery is for the engine/boat.]


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. Yes front is TM and rear is boat.


----------

